# I am being bullied by my boss



## Natrium (7 Nov 2012)

I am being bullied by my Chief Ex at work, and when I told him of my concerns  the bullying got worse.

He has invited me to a meeting with himself and told me I can bring a member of staff with me, but as center manager I cannot bring a subordinate member of my staff to this meeting, because my authority as a manager would be diminished if not totally depleted, and all staff respect for me would disappear, as they would be aware that My Chief Exec and I did not see eye to eye, thereby making it impossible to do my job effectively.

What I need to know is, am I lawfully entitled to bring a solicitor as a witness to this meeting, instead of a member of my staff.

Thank you for any advice you may be able to offer.


----------



## Natrium (7 Nov 2012)

Thank you  Cashier, but unfortunately the meeting is scheduled for nest Wednesday, and NERA don't do representations at investigational meetings. 
 There has never been a union in this employment either, but I contacted SIPTU and they said that as they had no members in the premises they would not get involved.
But thanks anyway for the reply.
I don't mind hiring a solicitor, but what I need to know is do the company have the right to refuse to allow a solicitor to act as a witness.


----------



## amtc (7 Nov 2012)

you can bring a solicitor. I did. pm me if you want his details


----------



## Novaman (7 Nov 2012)

Seems unusual and completely unreasonable that you are forced to bring a subordinate member of staff with you to discuss such a serious matter - ask him to explain why he wants to adopt such an approach - ideally get his response in writing or confirm the reason back to him in writing. Best tell him that you would prefer to bring your solicitor and suggest that he asks his own lawyer to attend also.


----------



## Leper (8 Nov 2012)

Bullying and alleged bullying is currently being discussed on this forum from the viewpoint of the alleged bully.

Write down the reasons why you are being bullied. Indicate what was said or done. Write how you felt at the time and after. Insert dates and times (if to hand).

Review your situation. Is the bullying once off or continuous?

Ask for your company's written policy on bullying and read it.

OK you probably have done all of the above, if not, do it now

You are entitled to bring a witness to your discussion. The person being accused of being a bully can bring a witness also. I would have it cleared in advance that your witness is entitled to attend. If not, why not? - Bullies when outed seem to challenge everything; their hand is being called, something they never thought would happen.

Bullies do not stop being bullies. You may have to go down the road of a civil action later. You might not want to do this, but it might be your only weapon depending on results from the initial hearing.

You are not a trades union member as you are entitled not to be if you wish, but you are now suffering the consequences.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Lsquared (8 Nov 2012)

I think you need to check the Dignity at Work policy applicable to your company, as bringing solicitors to meetings may not be expressly allowed and in that case people who do not wish to bring in a work colleague or trade union representative, often bring in a friend or close family member for support. Of course anyone accompanying you must respect the confidentiality of the process.


----------



## Natrium (8 Nov 2012)

Thank you all for your valued advice, and it has been very helpful, and @ amtc, I may contact you in pm for more details.
You have all been great and you have eased the tension that I currently feel,  a little. 

My personal wish would be to bring a solicitor, and put the onus on the Chief Exec to either admit him to the meeting, or explain in person to him why he was not allowing in.

It is a very grey area and I value my job, and want to keep on doing it, but I need this nonsense put to bed once and for all, which is why I wish to bring a solicitor, at least the Chief Exec wont be able to BS him.

Many thanks again, you have been great


----------



## MrEarl (9 Nov 2012)

Dear Natrium,

While I appreciate that money does not grow in trees, might I suggest you do indeed invite a solicitor to attend on your behalf - preferably one from a well established and regarded firm.

I would further suggest that once you have made arrangements for this solicitor to attend, you put your CEO on formal notice of who your witness / advisor will be and request a documented Agenda be provided no more than 24 hours before the meeting is to be held.

If the CEO is doing no more than trying to bully you, you'll certainly silence them quite quickly with the above approach, imho.

Stay strong, if you are in the right then you will get justice in due course ... sadly, you'll just have to travel the hard road a little, to get there.   

Also, keep in mind the worst possible case scenario, whereby you could take an action for Constructive Dismissal.... and again, assuming you are in the right, then you can expect to protect yourself and your income for a period, through this route (granted, it's clearly not your first choice of resolution etc).

I hope things work out for you.

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Nutso (9 Nov 2012)

My OH used Craig Robertson at www.hr-sos.ie when he had a problem in his employment.  Craig is not a solicitor but knows all the ins and outs of employment law. My OH had a successful outcome in his case and I would really recommend Craig as he kept us calm in a very stressful situation.  His fees are also very reasonable compared to a solicitor and he travelled to attend company meetings with my OH.  I have no link to Craig other than being a very happy customer.


----------



## Natrium (10 Nov 2012)

Thank you all for your replies, each and all has been very helpful, ad I have now employed the services of a solicitor and informed my Chief Exec, and he told me he will not allow the solicitor to attend with me. 
He said that Labour Law does not provide for such a scenario, but I am going to arrive with the solicitor anyway, and put the C.E on the spot to see if he will have the courage to explain to the solicitor at the door why he will not be allowed in.

I should explain that the company I am employed by is a private company owned by a Local Authority, and the Chief Exec is one of those people who came up through the ranks, of the Local Authority on a seniority basis rather than on ability, and as a matter of fact he has no education at all in the type of business we conduct, whereas I have  Masters Degree in my area of expertise, and I think he resents that I am able to think for myself, rather than follow old Local Authority practices.

I should also point out that in the three years I am employed there the company has turned a profit, which is difficult in these times, and I am proud of that record, which is why I wan to keep doing my job.

Thank you all so much, you have eased a very large worry on myself, and my wife and our three children, who were all very stressed out, as we have never had to deal with bullying before.

Thank you again ! ( natrium )


----------



## Thirsty (12 Nov 2012)

You may find reading this will give you a strong insight also.
http://www.bullyonline.org/workbully/bully.htm


----------



## Complainer (1 Dec 2012)

It would be very inappropriate for your CEO to chair or control a meeting about an allegation of bullying against him. If there is to be some kind of mediation meeting, there should be a mediator in charge, and not the target of the bullying.

The fact that it is owned by a local authority is to your advantage. You can be pretty sure that the LA has a Dignity At Work policy. Get your hands on their policy, and apply it to your situation, whether or not he agrees. Could you get a peer - manager of another centre or someone who reports to this guy within the LA to attend with you?


----------

